# Thrift store camera... good or bad?



## kaylieannphotography (Jan 29, 2011)

So I'm taking a film class in college (which I lovee) And I wanted a film camera of my own, and found one at a thrift store for 15$ once I put a new battery in it the meter seemed to work fine the thing is the battery is a 1.5V and it calls for a 1.3V is that going to make my meter reading off?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably not.

What camera make/model do you have ?


----------



## kaylieannphotography (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a minolta Srt 101. I also have an old Pentax from my grandfather I haven't tried out yet.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that the modern version of the PX-625 battery is now 1.5V ... the camera should be OK with that.
Minolta SR-T 101 - Camerapedia


----------



## Ron G (Jan 30, 2011)

You should try the hearing aid batteries which are 1.35 volts and compare them to the 1.5 volt batteries to see if the meter reads differently.It will make a difference in most of the older cameras.If it does not make a difference then use the 1.5 volt silver oxide batteries which have a discharge curve very similar to the mercury batteries that your camera was designed to use.
There are adapters on the market that will let you use the newer batteries or you can have your camera recalibrated to use the newer 1.5 volt batteries on the market today.
Some people have used the newer 1.5 volt batteries and adjust the F stops to compensate or set the film ASA number on the camera for the adjustments.
Much has been written on this subject,a Google search will be very rewarding for those with questions.Ron G


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2011)

From the link dxqcanada provided:



> A small rectangle to the right indicates the acceptable needle deflection range for a healthy battery when the ON/OFF switch on the camera base is set to the battery check position labelled BC.
> 
> Battery power is saved by placing the switch in the OFF position whenever the camera is not used. Battery power may also be saved by keeping the lens cap on whenever possible, since the exposure meter draws current in proportion to light intensity entering the camera lens.
> 
> The metering circuit is dependent on an obsolete mercury battery. It may be replaced using a zinc-air hearing aid 1.4-volt battery, which usually comes in a six-pack and is not very expensive.


 
The SR-T 101 was my first SLR camera, a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## kaylieannphotography (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to develop the film I took with it in school this week so I'll see how it turns out =]


----------

